# Lightroom mobile it is taking up significant Space on my Ipad due to all photos



## PDS (Jun 8, 2020)

On my ipad the space being taken up by Lightroom mobile is significant. This appears due to the large number of photos in ‘all photos’. How do i reduce the number of photos to free up space?
Thanks
Peter


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 8, 2020)

How to reduce the number of photos? By deleting some of them?...


----------



## clee01l (Jun 8, 2020)

All of the photos are stored in the Adobe Cloud with your subscription.   Once the images have been sync'd, you can delete them from the local storage but this will also move the image to a "Deleted" album in the cloud where it will remain for 60 before being permanently deleted.    In  Settings/Local Storage, you can clear cache. In Settings/Cloud Storage and Sync, you can choose to only download Smart Previews which are smaller than the originals.   Once you are set to download Smart Previews, you can restore the Deleted images from the "Deleted" album.


----------



## AJ64 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi, I'm new to Lightroom and have the lightroom mobile on my samsung. It has acquired 20gb of photos, I guess from my phone gallery. No more will upload. What do I do to remove them and start again with newly taken photos on my phone. All old photos on my phone are imported to Lightroom classic on my laptop


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 30, 2020)

Remove them from the All Synced Photographs in Lightroom Classic. That will remove them from the cloud (and so from your phone), but not from Lightroom Classic.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Jul 31, 2020)

If you are taking also videos with your mobile, these are not part of the "all synced photographs" collection in LrC and will not be deleted from the cloud. You need to log on lightroom.adobe.com and delete them manually from the cloud. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 31, 2020)

Umberto Cocca said:


> If you are taking also videos with your mobile, these are not part of the "all synced photographs" collection in LrC and will not be deleted from the cloud. You need to log on lightroom.adobe.com and delete them manually from the cloud.


That's not actually true, Umberto. You are correct that videos synced from any Lightroom app will download into LrC and will then *not* appear in All Synced Photographs. However, the (invisible) sync link still exists such that deleting the (apparently unsynced) video from LrC will still delete the video from the cloud. I've never understood the Adobe logic regarding this, but nevertheless it still happens.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Aug 1, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> That's not actually true, Umberto. You are correct that videos synced from any Lightroom app will download into LrC and will then *not* appear in All Synced Photographs. However, the (invisible) sync link still exists such that deleting the (apparently unsynced) video from LrC will still delete the video from the cloud. I've never understood the Adobe logic regarding this, but nevertheless it still happens.


That's an interesting one Jim. I never tried it myself, since I need to keep those files on LrC and on my PC. I also set up LR mobile to put all the automatically uploaded files in an Album. I tried removing the video files from that synced collection in LrC , but also in that way it didn't remove the video files from the web.
Any suggestion? 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 1, 2020)

Basically, video files break most of the "rules" regarding syncing, one of them being that a video file (imported from any Lightroom app), and which is then apparently "unsynced" in LrC, can still be included within a synced collection in LrC. Normally, if you remove a *photo* file from a synced collection in LrC you would receive the "Do you want synced photo to remain in All Synced Photographs" message. However, removing a *video* file from a synced collection produces no message at all (obviously because the video doesn't actually appear in the ASP), so in this situation if you want to remove the video from the cloud while keeping it in LrC, you'll need to delete the video from any of the cloud apps. Doing it that way deletes the video from the cloud, also removes it from any synced collection in LrC, but doesn't delete it from LrC.


----------



## slivingston (Dec 2, 2020)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Remove them from the All Synced Photographs in Lightroom Classic. That will remove them from the cloud (and so from your phone), but not from Lightroom Classic.



So basically, the procedure might be... Sync to Classic from Mobile.  Then create a collection and move the photos that are in "All Synced Photographs" to that collection.   Then select all photos in "All Synced PHotographs" and right click and chose "remove from the "All Synced Photographs"" ?  This still keeps the photos in Classic?


----------

